# Trapping petty thieves



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

OK, ready for suggestions on how to trap these random acts of petty thievery - parked the tractor and bush hog in the middle of a field, someone stole the machete hidden on it. A few weeks ago methheads were stealing extension cords. I have a number of ideas I won't disclose, but I'm sure others have had similar problems and found a resolution.

If there is a topic for survival and emergency preparedness, this is it, far more than political ramblings or zombie attacks. Real world - will happen a lot more in rough times.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Punji sticks?


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Well those this sounds like fun, realistically it's very hard to prevent much. If you set traps, then people get hurt, and our legal system in many areas may blame the homeowner. If you make enemies in your small communities where everybody is related, grudges will have to be dealt with. A year and a half ago, junkies stole the milk tank out of an old dairy barn we own on a farm in another county...bad enough to take the tank, but they took a chainsaw to the side of the barn to get it out. They came back 2 weeks later to rip all the plumbing out of the little house that sets on the property, take the hot water heater, and the propane wall heater. Somebody in the community knows who did it. two weeks ago someone stole the whole A/C unit that sits on the ground outside my neighbors empty double-wide. Yes it's getting worse. So do you install cameras? That would be difficult here. Like your tractor's machete, not everything can be seen from one spot. I thought about inviting the neighbors up and down the road out for target practice, but I don't really want many of them to see our weapons, nor do I want to advertise that we have many. (Or that I'm a poor shot!:shrug Guard dogs seem about the best options. I've never really been a dog person, though. I'd love to hear some of your answers to this problem. I agree it will get worse. Properties without a person living there are prime targets, but it seems our thieves are getting braver and braver. Last year my other neighbor got out of the shower and saw a dude walking around through his out-buildings. He shouted and the guy ignored him...but had a harder time ignoring the shot fired over his head. Druggies!!! :grit:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Random shots at different times of day. For some reason a 12 gauge goes off occasionally at 2:00 am. Sometimes it's a .308 up in one of the pastures followed by a .357 about two hundred feet away after a few minutes.

I really haven't had any trespassers since I emptied a 20 round clip one afternoon. Before that someone was up on the road going to the ridge one night with a flashlight. For some reason they turned it off after I fired a couple of .30-06 rounds their way.

The neighbor across the valley liked to practice with his .44 magnum. He never had any problems. Neither have I.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Making stuff less attractive/harder to get is the best prevention. Signage that says the premises are under video surveillance. Fences and locked gates. Dogs. Friend of ours doesn't even own a dog, but the previous owners of his farm left a "Beware of Dog" sign on a tree by the driveway and he says everybody who comes there is rubber-necking when they get out of their vehicle, looking around for this mythical mean dog, and always ask him where the dog is. So just the sign can be effective if the thief doesn't know you well. Booby traps would be fun but you would have to be careful of the legalities and to make them non-lethal. Like the ink packs they put in ransom pay-offs; let the thieves mark themselves.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I had this problem last year with poachers on my land. They'd also help themselves to eggs and a few chickens, I assume when they had a bad night. Random gunfire works wonders. A loud dog has proven fairly effective as well.
I have a few game cameras along areas that seem prone to 'hikers' and the like. Nice camo'd type with a IR flash. Those along with a few fake cams seems to have lowered the number of folks crossing my land.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Someone tried to siphon gas out of my truck a couple years ago, our dogs went NUTS, the would be thief split and left me a nice gas can and siphon! They never even got a look at the dogs... they were gone before I could let them out of the house!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Lock a heavy chain around a tree near their entrance to your land. The other end has a very heavy harness leather belt with big spikes sticking out of it, and a big broken buckle. Have a huge food and water bowl by it. The Beware of Dog sign is hanging by it. 

Make a bunch of booby traps that don't work. Have a deadfall come slamming down but stop about 7 feet above the ground. Or when they hit the trip wire, a foot snare comes flying up into the trees about 10 feet to the side of them. Leave a shiny copper pipe leaning against the wall, and when they grab it, a wire is tied to it, going into a hole in the wall. Have something in there make a loud click. When they step on a pressure plate, a simple switch and battery lights a model rocket igniter, which lights a cannon fuse burning into an empty bottle wrapped in duct tape on the shelf beside them. Pretty soon they will realize this is a bad place, and when you finally figure out how to make a trap, they will be hurting.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

How about wiring a 12v siren to the tractor ?? Find one that will blow their ears . At the sawmill i have trouble with boards lying about with nails sticking up . :angel:


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Ed Norman said:


> Lock a heavy chain around a tree near their entrance to your land. The other end has a very heavy harness leather belt with big spikes sticking out of it, and a big broken buckle. Have a huge food and water bowl by it. The Beware of Dog sign is hanging by it.
> 
> Make a bunch of booby traps that don't work. Have a deadfall come slamming down but stop about 7 feet above the ground. Or when they hit the trip wire, a foot snare comes flying up into the trees about 10 feet to the side of them. Leave a shiny copper pipe leaning against the wall, and when they grab it, a wire is tied to it, going into a hole in the wall. Have something in there make a loud click. When they step on a pressure plate, a simple switch and battery lights a model rocket igniter, which lights a cannon fuse burning into an empty bottle wrapped in duct tape on the shelf beside them. Pretty soon they will realize this is a bad place, and when you finally figure out how to make a trap, they will be hurting.


 Hehehe, no comment....


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Your best bet is to simply lock away your valuables and obscure their presence. Give the impression to your fullest that a) there is little of value on your property and b) it would be risky to try and take what is there.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

We have also found that random gunshots of various large calibers at all hours of the day and night, fired at various places around the property are effective in getting the message out to would-be thieves, iffy neighbors, and those lurking through the woods at night looking for something to get into that armed folks live here and like to shoot--a lot. Of course it does require one to actually get out of bed in the middle of the night a couple times a week for the duration, and it does require one to expend a few bullets or shot shells, but it does seem to work. 

I like many of Ed Norman's ideas too. No one actually harmed... but likely scared spitless. Might be a good way to nurture one's inner McGyver.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Know thy enemy.

If you're a long standing member of a community, you already know who the demons are. If you don't know, learn... talk to the constable, the sheriff, the pastor, the folks at the diner. Talk to the church ladies, the folks at the feed store.... yada yada yada.

If you don't know your demons on a first hand basis, learn them. Go places where the demons might visit. Make some small talk, whatever it takes so they tie your name to your face. Let them subtly know your watching them...

The real tricky part comes last... when you have dance around what you're really saying, couching your language, and letting them subtly know that you know who they are and where they live, and if anything goes missing, well, you'll be looking at them... regardless if some other meth-head was responsible.

I had to have the 'talk' with several groups over a period of years... caught them on my road, introduced them to the Gospel according to St. Ruger, Chapter 44, 6 verses. One of them actually had the cajones to want to call my bluff.... a cocked hammer and the deal was done. If anything ever went missing off my place, there'd be no law involved... if they were asleep, they'd never wake up... and I didn't care if some of their friends did it or not, I'd visit them. 

I'm a pretty laid back guy... but I've found that sometimes you've got to get your 'freak' on, to get through to some people. Being nice, calling the law, and other foo foo solutions are just annoyances... promising them some Outlaw Josey Wales hell fire retribution, sometimes works wonders. And be careful, as some might call your bluff. Make sure all insurance is up to date... and your firearms are cleaned and good to go...

On the ornery gent that made me pull the hammer back, for a month or two him and his family would swerve off in the ditch going down the highway when they saw me coming. [That gent is currently the recipient of an all expenses paid vacation, courtesy of the State of Texas... for 14 years, for running over a lawyer... they let him walk on his wife beating charges, and incest, but running over a lawyer... they got him on that one]


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Trail cameras where you will likely catch license plates.


----------



## homesteadingman (Mar 17, 2011)

Nuph said...... Texican is EXACTLY right, about everything. BRING IT.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Saturday, a tree service crew ( not a nat'l name kind- local guy) worked on cutting down two trees in my FIL's ( he's mid 80's) front yard. Later in the day, one of the workers asked to use their toilet. He stayed and stayed and stayed...that worried my MIL. She watched but walked away for a moment and found the bathroom door open finally- but the worker hadn't left the house, he was in the bedroom going through their medicine bottles. The worker mumbled something and went back outside. She's a little mouse- didn't say anything -didn't want to tattle.. "WHAT??????" we said when she told us this a day later. The tree crew was supposed to be back on Tuesday to finish the job...but won't be as FIL paid them in full -before the job was complete ( probably to save the expense of a personal check!!) ARRGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I also know there are folks all over scrappin'...looking high and low for metal to turn in for cash. The nicer one's stop and ask (as they eyeball your place).

Last summer's visit by stranger's walking across our fields with a machete was the local "wake up" call to all of us in our "hood", that "we are no longer in "Kansas... Dorothy". 

-scrt crk
SE Ohio


----------



## coontrapper (Nov 4, 2010)

Darren said:


> Random shots at different times of day. For some reason a 12 gauge goes off occasionally at 2:00 am. Sometimes it's a .308 up in one of the pastures followed by a .357 about two hundred feet away after a few minutes.
> 
> I really haven't had any trespassers since I emptied a 20 round clip one afternoon. Before that someone was up on the road going to the ridge one night with a flashlight. For some reason they turned it off after I fired a couple of .30-06 rounds their way.
> 
> The neighbor across the valley liked to practice with his .44 magnum. He never had any problems. Neither have I.


Thats what I do also, I think If people think your gun happy they tend to leave you alone. I live up a hollow In West Virgina and I found its the best way to discourage trespassers.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

texican gave the best advise.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

If word gets out that you're borderline nuts and will shoot at pretty much anything, two things are likely to happen. One: the "petty" thieves -- the stupid ones who are just out to snatch and run, MAY be dissuaded from targeting your property (depending on how desperate they feel); and TWO, the big boys -- the ones who are just as crazy as you'd like them to think you are, know you have guns (and if they know guns and have been watching for a while, they know you have more than one) and probably something to protect, because you have those guns.

Don't underestimate thieves -- the vast majority of them are no longer "petty".

Keep your head down, and your mouth shut. Make darned sure your place doesn't look like it might hold anything of value, and don't go displaying your gun collection (by sight or sound) to anyone just passing by. Keep your curtains closed at night, buy anything of value elsewhere (word gets around when you buy a new gun, electronics, or bulk food stores locally -- trust me on this) and again, KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT.

Evidence of large guard dogs COULD mean valuables -- make them a hunting breed or a LGD, rather than a guard breed, and they'll raise a ruckus without looking like you're guarding Fort Knox.

I can think of nothing to draw the attention of thieves more than walking around your land shooting at air and talking to people in bars about what you'll do to anyone you suspect of nosing around your property. That might scare off the little guys, but again, you're underestimating the big boys who make a darned good living from this, and who are equally well armed. Do you know what the piping and wire in an empty house is worth? Anything metal, especially copper, is through the roof right now. 

Don't underestimate it. It's an industry, like any other. The only way to avoid being victimized by it is for them to not notice you, or not think there is anything worth stealing. Otherwise, it's not a matter of if, but when and how.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Btw... my father utilized the same rules I do. Or, maybe I should say, I use the same techniques and rules that he did.

Growing up, there were over a dozen firearms in the house... Out in the Open... No gun safes at our house. Wads of cash laying out on tables... We had locks on the doors, but who knows where the keys were? And, we had a stupid "patio glass door" that a child could open.

Pa'd get a wild hair and momma and me would head off to Colorado for a week or two, during the fall hunting season (sisters would stay with relatives). The house would be unoccupied for several weeks.

Pretty much everyone up and down the road (except for my Pa's parents, who of course, had the same 'rules' my Pa and me had) would get their house broken into and robbed of everything... but we NEVER did. Remember early in life, my father confronted a poacher on our place, and very nearly (didn't want to get into too much trouble) kilt him (or at least made him think he was going to).... the poacher complained to the sheriff, and got laughed out of his office... the word got out... that crazy bald headed one eyed fella would skin you alive if you messed with any of his treasure...


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

What you can get away with in Texas on brandishing weapons will lock YOU up for a long time most elsewhere.

The reasonable course is keep your valuables secured,dogs,and fences and for the rest of us meet life threatening force with same.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

It the daring the thieves have. Last night, the neighbour stopped by. Someone has just driven back to his bush and drive shed and drove off with one of his hay wagons. We didn't see a thing. And we both have loud and scary dogs. We've never had any trouble, but anyone trying to figure out our routine would have a job ahead of them. There's almost always someone home.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

"premise protected by crazy folks with shotgun 3 nights a week, you guess which three"

given the opportunity, some folks will just take what they think they can get away with and many times it is from someone they know a little bit about, if the first thing they learn is that yer likely to come gunning for them there are easier targets and they move on.... its the passerby or first time offender that dont know ya that you end up getting into a confrontation with, and if you aint got the intention or the wherewithall to use that gun, then do not by any means pick it up a threaten anyone with it less it gets taken from you and used upon you and yours........ [not aimed at Texican] it takes some time to become "known" and known crazy enough to carry out certain promises, plus a wild look dont hurt none..... plus having scooter trash friends [acquaintances] dont hurt none either..... hang witht he right crowd and others stay away by proxy.

William
Idaho


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We suspect that some bikers have moved in down the road, we hear them come and go all hours of the day and night, we also hear their BIG guns being fired day and night.
Maybe the bikers are a good thing!?
We believe that many of the folks out here are armed, sure does sound like it, especially on weekends, sounds like the fourth of July.
All the noise hasn't kept the tree farm safe from wood thieves, they'll park and use hand saws to take trees.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I am of the mindset of getting dressed up in my USMC cammies and web gear, and then going out to play creep and sneak (and having Marine Corps Flashbacks while armed with a bayonet tipped rifle) when I think that unauthorized folks have come around on posted private property. Apparently I have been tagged as the "Gun Happy Marine" by the hilltop locals, and I am sure that word of mouth has spread the rumors further around. It does involve my going out at odd hours and even in the middle of the night, in order to have a random patrolling schedule so I don't present a set pattern. The unwanted visitors tend to get rattled when they are ambushed/ confronted, and never see it coming.

These tactics have worked well when the front neighbor and myself caught and had arrested the transient trespassers on another neighbor's property August 1st of 2010. Apparently word has spread amongst the young 'hippie' transients that hang out on the plaza down in town, that up here is not a very friendly place for them to camp or to plant their guerilla marijuana gardens. We haven't seen any signs of them coming/ hiking this far up the hill (about 8 miles uphill out of town) since then. I jokingly have asked my elderly absentee neighbor whose property was severely damaged, if she is gonna offer a "bounty" on any future ne'er-do-wells that I catch on her acreage. Of course I have had for some time written permission to be on her land/ go hunting (due to carrying weapons) and to act as her agent, when dealing with any trespassers. I was the person that had the Sheriff's Deputies arrest them on the spot, signed the citizens arrest paperwork, and kept after the County District Attorney's Office on finally bringing legal charges against them.

Just beware that if the trespassers are jacked up on some substance, then even with a large and intimidating cammie clad irate Marine armed with a bayonet tipped rifle, may not get them to even shut their mouths. While waiting for the Sheriff's Deputies to arrive (40 minutes or more), the one I called 'twitchy' kept running his mouth. Belligerently asking, "if I get up and run - what are you gonna do shoot me? You gonna bayonet me?" But I guess he was not too jacked up on whatever drugs he was on, to try and see if I still knew how to deliver a 'butt stroke' to his noggin or mid-section (my 1st action I would have taken) - if he would had acted up physically. I guess that he decided to be like his friends and lie there and "Do Not Move" as ordered in a loud authorative voice. Twitchy's girlfriend that had stayed with their car had tried to complained to the responding Deputies that we had kidnapped them all at gunpoint! To which the senior Deputy said, "Shut her up right now, or she is going to jail also." Golly - how the folks caught breaking the law, sure like to complain about how they are treated. Was I supposed to greet them with open arms, and offer them a cold beverage of their choice? 

Out of consideration for my nearest neighbors, I now let them know when I am gonna have a day of shooting up here - since some of them have skittish animals, and a .30-06 or other large caliber weapons do make loud booming noises while firing off around a hundred or more rounds of ammunition. Even with the ceremonial blank .30-06 springfield ammunition, that the Veteran's Honor Guard uses for Funerals and Ceremonies down in town.

For those with 'sticky fingers', one cure a friend of mine came up with was the use of 'tanglefoot'. Not the barbed wire kind, but rather the very sticky stuff that is odoriferous with camphor added that can be found in nursery supply stores for pest control. It is some very vile and hard to remove adhesive pest barrier goo, which can be applied to items that may be put on targets for those folks to help themselves to. He leaves some tempting items out as bait (an old gas can filled with watered down/ old funky fuel), and has not had many problems recently. Those sticky fingers will get gummed up, and it leaves it's mark for at least a couple of days. Just remember the surfaces where it is applied (underside of handles), or else you may need a day of solvent/ gas and scrub brushes just to get it off of your own hands.. If it gets on any clothing then they instantly become 'work clothes', since the stuff just does not come out no matter how many times you wash them! Speaking from prior experience..

After 5 years of residing up here on the hill and living in my county since 1982, I also have a very good idea of whom the local characters are that need to be given the 'evil eye' when I encounter them. Many of them know who I am from my appearences down in town and in the local media (TV and newspapers) while in my Marine Corps Dress Blues Uniform or from wearing a desert pattern cammie blouse/ USMC ball caps. The pot growers tend to wear green camouflage clothing around here. Plus my vehicles all have at least 3 USMC bumper stickers on them. Living above a very liberal University town, I like to "fly the flag" so to speak, while in 'their territory'.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

'Tanglefoot'...My husband and our neighbor/property owner would forget for sure...~lol~...
My son is a Veteran Marine, he also likes to do 'patrols', the above mentioned neighbors encourage it, he just needs to let them know so he doesn't scare them witless.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm with Texican...

And fortunately our state laws are set up quite well for defense of property, including deadly force.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Lots of great suggestions here already.

I've heard sitting on your front porch cleaning out your guns on a regular basis will work wonders in letting people know that you are armed and not afraid to exercise your 2nd ammendment rights.

I own a 100# Rottweiler - he's growing into his role as guardian of the family. I make a big deal of walking him around in front of the house where all the neighbors can see him. When they ask if they can pet him I act all nervous and say "Better not risk it, not after last time"! If they ask if he bites I say "he knows better than to bite me, but he doesn't like strangers too much...."

My fiance is a cop. He walks to and from his vehicle in our driveway slowly when he's in uniform...checks the mail in his uniform on his way to work, etc. He also carries his back-up shotgun and rifle to the vehicle's trunk at the beginning of every shift, and back into the house at the end of every shift, and he makes no attempt to disguise them. He also takes his son to the shooting range at least once a month, and they carry an arsenal out to the car when they go, again making no attempt to disguise their cargo.

If your neighbors know you have big dogs, big guns, and knowledge of how to employ both, you're not an easy target. Theives generally go after those they perceive as easy targets. Your goal is to make them keep looking down the street for an easier mark.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It's pretty easy to stop the petty opportunistic thief. Just keep things locked up.

The serious problem is the meth heads. They lose their ability to reason and they will walk right into an occupied house to steal. Although, I suppose that if they are hopped up on meth and break into your house while you are there, you could shoot them as long as you don't live in one of those socialist states.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

_I'm a pretty laid back guy... but I've found that sometimes you've got to get your 'freak' on, to get through to some people_

Have a serious reputation and most won't bother you.
For that one that does, choose a solution that is exponential awe inspiring.

An easy tall tale would be to tell everyone that your dog bit someone who was attempting to steal from you. Your concerned that your dog may become ill. Ask everyone's opinon should you take the dog to the vet ... there was an aweful lot of blood on his snout. You dug cloth out of his teeth. He swallowed whatever he had in his mouth before you could stop him. Should you have filed a police report ? 
Ask the the guy @ the gas station, ask the clerk @ the feed store, ask your neighbor.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That's a good way to get animal control to come to your place to take your dangerous dog. It could get you a hefty fine and the loss of the dog.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

We were thinking about putting up cameras, but were afraid they would just take those.
We have a trailer they broke into twice couple of years ago. Dh let the cops know we had guns and the theft stopped. Coincidence, i tend not to think so.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

SquashNut said:


> We were thinking about putting up cameras, but were afraid they would just take those.


Put the camera in a bird house. Who would steal a 6th grade shop project?


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Ed Norman said:


> Lock a heavy chain around a tree near their entrance to your land. The other end has a very heavy harness leather belt with big spikes sticking out of it, and a big broken buckle. Have a huge food and water bowl by it. The Beware of Dog sign is hanging by it.
> 
> Make a bunch of booby traps that don't work. Have a deadfall come slamming down but stop about 7 feet above the ground. Or when they hit the trip wire, a foot snare comes flying up into the trees about 10 feet to the side of them. Leave a shiny copper pipe leaning against the wall, and when they grab it, a wire is tied to it, going into a hole in the wall. Have something in there make a loud click. When they step on a pressure plate, a simple switch and battery lights a model rocket igniter, which lights a cannon fuse burning into an empty bottle wrapped in duct tape on the shelf beside them. Pretty soon they will realize this is a bad place, and when you finally figure out how to make a trap, they will be hurting.



AWESOME!! I'm laughing sooo hard....


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Pelenaka said:


> _I'm a pretty laid back guy... but I've found that sometimes you've got to get your 'freak' on, to get through to some people_
> 
> Have a serious reputation and most won't bother you.
> For that one that does, choose a solution that is exponential awe inspiring.
> ...


I had to be 'harsh' with some gents, playing bumper tag, and 100mph chase.... law came out to the gas station they ran into, scolded them, scolded me.......... they thought it was funny, that they eventually got by with their 'crime'... they were bragging about it to another chump at a local tire store the next week. My dear aunt was in the office waiting for a tire, and interrupted em... "_you mean ya'll went down to that crazy man's place??? and he let you live??? Oh dear, you boys are lucky... he's sent a man to the undertakers a few years before for messin' with his stuff..."_ she said they turned a little pale... of course she played it for serious, and didn't let em know any difference...


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

marinemomtatt said:


> We suspect that some bikers have moved in down the road, we hear them come and go all hours of the day and night, we also hear their BIG guns being fired day and night.
> Maybe the bikers are a good thing!?
> We believe that many of the folks out here are armed, sure does sound like it, especially on weekends, sounds like the fourth of July.
> All the noise hasn't kept the tree farm safe from wood thieves, they'll park and use hand saws to take trees.


 Ok, I have to jump in here. I was raised around bikers and tend to know the 'type'. Those folks generally don't want to bother the neighbors and don't want to be bothered. Most are Vets that like to drink and ride.

They generally won't be interested in petty theft or robbing your home. They won't be riding into town and shooting up the place. Most of those guys work decent jobs, have families and all the same as the rest of us. Remember that bike he's riding costs as much as a cheap BMW most of the time.

Want to go to a really good BBQ? Make friends with those folks and see how life is lived on the 'other side'.... lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

MN just defeated a bill that would have allowed you to shoot some one if you thought you were in danger no matter where you were. So, for now you have to have them in your house to shoot them legealy. On the other hand if you pull a gun on a tresspasser or thief, and they leave, all you have to do is tell the cops the bad guy called to complain that you never pointed a gun at anyone. They can't convict you on just one other person's word unless of course you are accused of rape.

I think you start out showing nothing worth stealing and not buying anything locally worth stealing. If word goes out that you are poor you will be left alone. After awhile you may have to adopt Texican's approach. It will work but may open you to charges.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been giving some thought as to what would do the trick for meth heads, what would be awe inspiring. I got nothing short of just jacking their lab but then there's the whole hazmat suit & decom to deal with. 
I've lived in neighborhoods where it was the norm to shoot or cut someone who bothered you & yours.

Right now we are trying to come up with a method to deter my neighbor's step son from visiting while we go for a few over night camping trips this Summer. He is the epitome of a red neck joke & a video clip from stupid criminals cable show. 
I was thinking 'bout video cams.
Or just taking loud enough in the driveway about our newly installed video cams.

Maybe a few booby traps ala Home Alone style.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I had a mower taken a few years ago. Then I discovered some window alarms at Dollar Tree. I bought up a bunch of them. They are small 2 piece things held together with a magnet. When the pieces are separated, it makes an extremely loud screeching noise that can only be stopped by rejoining the magnets. If they take the item and run, the screech goes with. 

The alarms have little holes that are made for screwing them to the window & window sill. I put fishing line in the hole of the side that screeches and tied it to the item I want to protect. The other side is anchored so when the item is taken, it separates the magnets and the alarm goes off. 

Thieves used to come in at a spot on the back of the property where they couldn't be seen from the house. I put a trip wire in the grass with one of the alarms. It went off twice, and never again. I go out and check the batteries monthly to be sure it still works and move the trip line around so thieves won't learn it's location. 

I keep them attached to everything I want protected, like the mower, tiller, gates that I've found open in the past, etc. 

I'll probably put a trip line alarm around the garden too. Maybe a couple of them. 

Here's what they look like: 









and here's a direct link in case the image doesn't work. http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/8010/intrudalert.jpg


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I have to consider that some people do petty crimes so they will be arrested. It is a way to get put in jail with regular meals and a bed. It's not usually just one that's responsible for theft; it's more that they work in groups out in the countryside. I have to think they keep track of people's schedules and they know what/when/where to steal. Where I live everyone is retired and stays home a lot, so it's difficult for thieves to find a time when they could come in here without being seen and reported. Even that doesn't always stop them. We had a group several years ago that focused on stealing 4-wheelers. The state police got involved with that and quickly stopped that ring of thieves. There was another theft group that was stealing people's mail out of our mailboxes and using personal info for ID theft. The feds got involved with that one and that was taken all the way to having people sent to federal prison. I live in a county that's historically notorious for being the home of the Cornbread Mafia, a nickname attached to this county because of its' pot growing reputation. There are still people in federal prisons that are natives of this county that were prosecuted back during the 70s and 80s for growing and selling large amounts of illegal crops. This county has a number of resident feds, and any petty thief would have to understand what they're up against if they do continue with their stealing. We also have a minimum security prison in this county as it's a big business to operate for profit prisons. I have to think it's only the very stupid or desperate that would try to do ongoing theft in this county. They couldn't pick a worse place for getting caught and prosecuted.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

InvalidID said:


> Ok, I have to jump in here. I was raised around bikers and tend to know the 'type'. Those folks generally don't want to bother the neighbors and don't want to be bothered. Most are Vets that like to drink and ride.
> 
> They generally won't be interested in petty theft or robbing your home. They won't be riding into town and shooting up the place. Most of those guys work decent jobs, have families and all the same as the rest of us. Remember that bike he's riding costs as much as a cheap BMW most of the time.
> 
> Want to go to a really good BBQ? Make friends with those folks and see how life is lived on the 'other side'.... lol


What he said. Some of the nicest people I know ride.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> That's a good way to get animal control to come to your place to take your dangerous dog. It could get you a hefty fine and the loss of the dog.


I'm always very vague with my warnings.... I don't say what I mean about "after what happened last time"  

If Animal Control knocked on my door (and they have before), I invite them in and introduce them to my entire crew. They are welcome to look around and see the posh conditions that my dogs live in, view my rabies certificates, etc. 

Of course if my Fiance is home when AC comes a' knockin, he will introduce himself as a cop and then demand to see their warrant. He won't let them in without a warrant, and they would have no grounds to obtain one.....


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

homesteadingman said:


> Nuph said...... Texican is EXACTLY right, about everything. BRING IT.


A reputation takes time to earn.

Telling your own 'stories' around town does very little. Other people telling stories about you is what earns a reputation.

Texican is right, but most people do not have the willingness to gain the reputation. It does sometimes require not being seen in a positive light and/or willingness to pay for your actions.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I've heard sitting on your front porch cleaning out your guns on a regular basis will work wonders in letting people know that you are armed and not afraid to exercise your 2nd ammendment rights.


I'd rather not advertise there are guns in the house if I can't ALWAYS be home.
I prefer to keep them guessing


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

time said:


> A reputation takes time to earn.
> 
> Telling your own 'stories' around town does very little. Other people telling stories about you is what earns a reputation.
> 
> Texican is right, but most people do not have the willingness to gain the reputation. It does sometimes require not being seen in a positive light and/or willingness to pay for your actions.


There is nothing heroic about taking yourself out and putting yourself in jail,there is a matter of balance that must be considered before you go overboard,and that varies widely by geographical area.

BE CAREFUL and be very thoughtful.If you put a target on your shirt as the crazy guy,it makes you a target for others,including LE.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Spinner, I really like the idea of a trip wire attached to some of those window alarms. Do they still work if they get wet, like if it rains on them? Or do you have them covered somehow? Might also be a good **** alarm for the poultry pen, when the ***** come sneaking around. Also, this might be really good to string up such a trip line/lines at the back of our property, which is thickly wooded and adjoins several thousand acres of additional woods. Every once in a blue blue moon I'll be back there and I will smell cigarette smoke, which tells me someone is lurking.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Snakes!


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

mightybooboo said:


> There is nothing heroic about taking yourself out and putting yourself in jail,there is a matter of balance that must be considered before you go overboard,and that varies widely by geographical area.
> 
> BE CAREFUL and be very thoughtful.If you put a target on your shirt as the crazy guy,it makes you a target for others,including LE.


The crazy guy causes problems. It's not good to be the crazy guy.

That's different than having a reputation for protecting me and mine.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

OK, well it is known that 'Marines' can be a bit different.... 
That and I never have had a problem with the local law enforcement (Humboldt County Sheriff's Office), during the two seperate events when I have detained and had arrested criminal suspects 'caught in the act' - while I was armed.










For those lurking sneak thieves that can't pass up a freebee/ cold one....










But then the 'enemy' learns to adapt to your new tactics..










When one lives in the middle of a forest on 80 acres, I seriously doubt if anyone would see me cleaning my weapons on my front porch. At least I don't have the law called on me, when I take one of my babies out for a walk.. Like what would happen, if I lived down the hill in town.










For some reason, trespassers, sneak thieves, and burglars don't seem to like being on the wrong end of a bayonet tipped rifle.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Radiofish, I LOVE that first photo.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I know this sounds counter intuitive but when we lived in Texas, we were at the end of a dirt dead end road with now close neighbors. On past us on the 20,000+ acre forest area was one of the local meth labs. The guys who were down there kept our area safe and sound. They watched the road like hawks. They knew my DH worked contract and was out of town most of the week and would actually stop by and ask me if I was OK or did I need anything next time they came back out to the "camp ground". When hurricane Rita came through they were the first ones who came to make sure everything was OK, brought us a couple of cases of water and a bag of groceries, got out their chainsaw and cut the tree out of our driveway. The local constable also checked on the place very regularly, I guess he was hoping to catch them or something, never was exactly sure what was going on.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

JuliaAnn said:


> Spinner, I really like the idea of a trip wire attached to some of those window alarms. Do they still work if they get wet, like if it rains on them? Or do you have them covered somehow? ...


I put them in zip lock freezer bags with a pin hole for the fishing line to go through. I doubt if they'd work if they got wet since they are designed for inside use.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Alright, I'll say it: Spinner, you are just too smart. Crook outsmarted!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

It sounds like a pretty neat idea. If I see some of those alarms I might just buy one and give it a try. I can always trip the alarm myself to see how well it works.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

The secret to using them outside is to keep the line as tight as possible, and concealed in the grass, under the mower, etc. 

Last year I used one to catch a **** that was raiding a plastic trash can that holds goat feed. I didn't catch the ****, but after setting of the alarm it hasn't raided the feed room again.

There use is limited only by your imagination. They only cost $1 each so it's cheap to put a lot of them out.


----------



## Mr.Hogwallop (Oct 2, 2009)

insocal said:


> Punji sticks?


I swear, I thought that before I hit the scroll bar.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

http://kipkay.com/videos/explosions-and-loud-things/tripwire-bang-alarm/


----------

